

Phygg: digg for physicists - _corbett
http://www.phygg.com/

======
Maro
Vote for the Physics Stack Exchange proposal at:

<http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/1908/physics>

------
jessriedel
As a physics grad student, I'd love an aggregation site (like Digg, Reddit, or
HN) which had the quality of discussion of HN but with a focus on academics
instead of IT and startups.

I'd love this to reach a critical mass, but I doubt it.

~~~
_corbett
yea--I thought about this myself and that's always the rub with efforts like
this.

but in this case it only has to reach a critical mass within a research group
(yours) for it to be useful (<http://www.phygg.com/phygg/groups.php>).

------
jakerocheleau
It looks like just another generic Pligg website using the standard template
"wistie"

source: <http://www.pligg.com/>

~~~
_corbett
yep (you can see link to pligg.com at bottom of phygg.com)...

two research groups are starting to use it, at the Institute for Theoretical
Physics at UZH and the Institute for Advanced Study in Princeton, so it's more
for HNers who are interested in (astro)physics at the research level to check
out/use. we're adding interesting papers (cutting edge, fresh off arXiv.org)
daily.

------
cstuder
Umm, that's a little bit an unfortunate name if they ever want to expand into
the german speaking part of the web.

(It's 'f*ck' in german.)

~~~
apl
Well, it's more like "fück". Still, unfortunate.

~~~
_corbett
"Physics is like sex. Sure, it may give some practical results, but that's not
why we do it." - R. Feynman

------
CountHackulus
Can't you just do this in Digg v4 by following people who share physics
stories? I don't really understand what the point of this is.

~~~
_corbett
so "digg for physicists" is simplistic, in reality "Phygg is designed to help
sort through physics papers and discussion topics related to arXiv.org"

------
dinedal
First, approximate Digg as a sphere...

------
9ec4c12949a4f3
<http://www.reddit.com/r/physics> ?

~~~
_corbett
so "digg for physicists" is simplistic, in reality "Phygg is designed to help
sort through physics papers and discussion topics related to arXiv.org"

I'm a theoretical physicist-

<http://reddit.com/r/physics> Hey physics people, check out this shirt I made!
140 votes

vs.

<http://phygg.com> Analytical expressions for the deprojected Sersic model 5
votes

the latter is more useful for people actually doing research.

~~~
9ec4c12949a4f3
Insightful. Point taken.

------
kasharoo
Should've called it PhyggNewton.

------
clistctrl
those two g's are risky business.

------
sscheper
lol

